# Interior door card smart repair



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

impressive huh? i was gobsmacked :doublesho:lol: car in question is an audi a3, quite common on high milers apparently



















and after the "magic" happened :lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Now that is REALLY good - dare we ask how much though compared to door panel?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

door card was £290+ vat i think :lol:

not sure how much he charged to do this tbh, didnt take him long. and looked a piece of p!ss to do :lol:


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

did you see him do it??? How???


----------



## khal (Jun 9, 2008)

i have the same thing on my a3, how did you make it look like that, do tell


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

He's done one hell of a tidy job on that Ian:thumb:
Had any interest in the focus?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah i stood over the bloke who did it :lol:

he cleaned the area, then used a small tube of glue to stick all the small bits down to the foam underneath. he then sprayed some solution onto this glue which turns it rock hard. he then sanded it down, inc the finish on the arm rest. he then did this again to fill a smaller hole. 

then out came the cans of paint, a black one to get the colour. and then another black one with a different nozzle on it, to get that finish. then a hair dryer to dry it, job done


----------



## khal (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks bud,might give it a go with some of the products i got in the shed


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats a very good job, I think most people would be over the moon with a repair like that.


----------



## Kerrcentral (Dec 4, 2012)

:doublesho Excellent! This is exactly what has happened to my drivers door card. I'm going to attempt to repair myself


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Kerrcentral said:


> :doublesho Excellent! This is exactly what has happened to my drivers door card. I'm going to attempt to repair myself


Looks like my seat, VERY good repair job.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Almost looks like a blue peter badge


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

We was taught this at the Autobrite Fenice day it's actually surpringsly easy and so quick


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, I'd like to give this a go on my daily but what products do you need to do the repair?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

How much did you say it cost to have the work done?


----------

